
Live Speaker Notes Feed From Startup School 2007! - joshwa
http://wiki.startupschool.org/doku.php?id=notes
======
ryan
My notes here: <http://blog.ryanjunee.com/2007/03/startup-school/>

------
juwo
Thanks for posting the notes. I wonder if other attendees can flesh out the
notes. Perhaps in a wiki? Paul Buchheit's talk - cant figure out from the
notes why he veers off into databases. But it is refreshing to hear him say -
redefine success.

~~~
Elfan
He was talking about scaling and how you have to think of things in new ways.

------
monjurul
This repository is invaluable for those who were not able to make it to
Startup School. Many thanks for putting it up!

Does anyone have pictures/videos from the event?

------
joshwa
an even better set of notes is here:

<http://www.scribd.com/doc/18290/Y-Combinator-Startup-School-2007-Notes>

------
zach
Are others able to get PG's presentation to appear?

~~~
ecuzzillo
Nope.

~~~
zach
Maybe it's for the best. It'll probably be better to read it when it's
(presumably) edited into essay form.

------
lwu
wiki notes: <http://wiki.startupschool.org/doku.php?id=notes>

------
chandrab
Joshwa...thanks for putting this up.

